
Have you been faked? - wastemaster
https://havetheyfaked.me/
======
jaclaz
>You have probably seen
[https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/](https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/) by
Philip Wang.

>But have you ever wondered if they made photos that look like you? Let's
check!

>We collected the huge dataset of 428526 fake generated photos and extracted
their facial parameters with
[https://github.com/ageitgey/face_recognition](https://github.com/ageitgey/face_recognition).
Now you can match your image against fake faces and compare with the closest
matches. Enjoy!

Maybe it is just me, but how would I go if I wanted to harvest large numbers
of "real" photos of "real" persons?

Having curious people uploading them to my website could be an easy way.

~~~
yorwba
[https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/](https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/)
only exists because someone already collected enough real photos of real
persons to have a neural network learn their distribution well enough to
generate new samples.

Harvesting even more photos is not really necessary at this point, and in any
case, scraping them off the web would be faster than creating a novelty
website.

~~~
jaclaz
>Harvesting even more photos is not really necessary at this point, and in any
case, scraping them off the web would be faster than creating a novelty
website.

But scraping them from the web says nothing about the source, even if you
manage to remove all stock photos.

This way it is IMHO more likely that it is a "real" photo, most probably
uploaded by a "real" user and the site has also the IP of the sender.

Morover, most photos you can find on the web have had their EXIF information
removed by the host, maybe it is not the case for a casual user.

As I see it scraping them off the web is good for quantity but not so much for
quality, this (completely hypothetical) approach would give less quantity but
IMHO better quality data.

~~~
C4stor
I definitely tried it with more junk images that I had in stock than real
photos, so, there's that. There's moment where you need to know what face a
computer would say resemble the most a sushi... So I'm not 100% sure about
quality

------
johnbatch
What happened here?
[https://havetheyfaked.me/d/ed0949b5-7a05-4614-8b0e-267e4458a...](https://havetheyfaked.me/d/ed0949b5-7a05-4614-8b0e-267e4458a4e1/)

Also I got told I matched with this
[https://havetheyfaked.me/d/c4662bf7-eb98-4c7f-a59d-6c96c9c1f...](https://havetheyfaked.me/d/c4662bf7-eb98-4c7f-a59d-6c96c9c1fe1d/)

~~~
MayeulC
There seems to be plenty of less-than-pleasant outputs from this net. I had a
couple of strange ones when I landed: [1][2]. If those were generated with
GAN, the adversarial network could really use another training pass with
examples like this (and if GANs are not used, there could be a simple network
filtering the first net's output).

[1]: [https://havetheyfaked.me/d/539e20e9-560c-4a8d-a2ba-
ca89e2c9a...](https://havetheyfaked.me/d/539e20e9-560c-4a8d-a2ba-
ca89e2c9ad5e/)

[2]:
[https://havetheyfaked.me/d/86526a1d-bbe7-4956-8bec-a7e64e082...](https://havetheyfaked.me/d/86526a1d-bbe7-4956-8bec-a7e64e082b2b/)

------
deepstream
I love this comment mood. Everyone losing it when some random small website
asks people to upload their photo if they want to find out some random
information. But everyone's cool with sharing constantly on FB, IG, uploading
their photos and locations to massive companies, etc etc. The internet has
reality distorted everyone's perspective. Orwell would be have something to
say about it. Everyone loves Big Brother (FAANG etc) but distrusts each other.
Divide and conquer much?

~~~
Kye
There's no reason to assume people commenting here about risks use any of
those sites and post their photos to them.

~~~
Yajirobe
There is no reason to assume that they don't.

~~~
aflag
There is. It would be inconsistent of them.

~~~
Crinus
And people generally tend to be inconsistent in what they say and what they
do.

------
thatguyagain
Where does my face end up when I submit it to this website?

~~~
wastemaster
This is a good question. the thing is that except you photo I have to extract
its vector of facial parameters to match fakes. So with this 128-dimentional
vector I can find you on other photos (if I had some)

All the pics and their vectors stay on this small server. if you want to be
deleted please drop me a letter wastemaster@gmail.com

~~~
plibither8
> _All the pics and their vectors stay on this small server._

This should be mentioned on the website.

> _if you want to be deleted please drop me a letter wastemaster@gmail.com_

There should be an easier mechanism to request a deletion of our photo. Better
still, request permission from the user to store the photo in your servers
before actually storing them.

I think this is the bare minimum of transparency that should required before
letting people upload personal data, especially in this day and age.

~~~
wastemaster
Agree, thank you. Somehow I missed that, yep going to add with next update

~~~
nevertoolate
Can’t you just remove all the stored data?

~~~
wastemaster
Already doing this! Cleaning up all the uploaded info in 3 minutes

------
discobean
So, anybody have the balls to upload their photo yet?

~~~
Harvey-Specter
What do you imagine is going to happen if you upload your photo?

------
pgt
This would be cool tech for finding single people you are attracted to based
on a reference image.

~~~
thatguyagain
This is a really cool idea

------
lkbm
None of the matches looked _a ton_ like me, imo, but I tried five photos of
myself from 2011-2018 and a couple matches kept reoccurring -- not as top
match, but in the top few, so that was interesting.

I didn't trim my beard or mustache from 2009 - 2012, when I shaved it off
entirely, and I didn't cut my hair from 1996 - 2017, so there's some good
variation in these pictures.

------
p2detar
Well I'll be! It really works. [1]

Joke aside, I really enjoy both of these projects. It's fascinating that you
can put a story behind every "fake" face.

1 -
[https://havetheyfaked.me/u/f/7b8ec517-c5a6-4e43-8bae-5be69ee...](https://havetheyfaked.me/u/f/7b8ec517-c5a6-4e43-8bae-5be69eea183d/)

------
lawlessone
was very worrried this was going to be like "haveibeenpwnd" glad to see it
isn't

~~~
wastemaster
haha well, I was looking at them too. I'm not a native speaker, so considered
to use at least their name scheme haveibeenfaked.co or something. Fortunately
chosen current option

------
gsich
This needs to be open-sourced and self-hostable. (if it works, haven't
uploaded anything)

------
w-m
They haven't faked Matt Damon yet. Thank god!

[https://havetheyfaked.me/u/f/ab60f524-6111-41a4-afef-211d299...](https://havetheyfaked.me/u/f/ab60f524-6111-41a4-afef-211d2995b688/)

~~~
giancarlostoro
One of the similar faces has a kid that could be his illegitimate son though.

------
kingkawn
Am I the only one deeply disturbed by the emotional presence of these
generated “people”?

~~~
sergiotapia
I'm freaked out that literally non of these people exist - yet they're there.
I can see them. Some eldritch shit yo.

------
wastemaster
Got two gdpr complaints, so I added automated removal of uploaded photos and
metadata extracted from those photos.

Now photos and data are only stored for 3 minuites, then deleted (app
artitecture requires server side processing of uploaded file and to compare
results with your photo I have to store it - to be able to show)

Also reflected information above on the website itself. Thank you for your
interest to this project!

~~~
accountwasmade
Well done. Does this apply to all images that have ever been uploaded to the
website, or only to the ones uploaded after your update? If an user uploaded
an image 2 hours ago, will their image be stored or has it been deleted
already?

~~~
wastemaster
applies to every uploaded photo of this website, uploaded at any time

~~~
accountwasmade
Nice, thanks for implementing this

------
Semaphor
Already hugged to death it seems: Error 502 Bad gateway

edit: working again. So far I haven't been faked ;)

~~~
wastemaster
yep needs some tuning // added some more resources to it

------
amelius
Can this same algorithm be used to find doppelgängers?

~~~
ddeck
There are plenty of sites for that:

[https://twinstrangers.net/](https://twinstrangers.net/)

[https://www.ilooklikeyou.com/](https://www.ilooklikeyou.com/)

[https://www.twinlets.com/](https://www.twinlets.com/)

[https://findmydoppelganger.net/](https://findmydoppelganger.net/)

[https://www.twinfinders.com/](https://www.twinfinders.com/)

etc.

Disclaimer: This the result of a "find my twin" search. I know nothing about
the credibility of these sites.

------
aw4y
not yet....but... :)

